# Banking



## Lix (May 12, 2016)

Hi can anybody recommend a bank that has UK and SA branches for easy transfer between the two?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

Do you want to open a personal daily transaction account or you want a bank that u want to use for once-off or infrequent transactions between UK and SA?

If the former, then ABSA has a relationship with Barclays although that relation is in doubt now.Usually, SA banks are efficient in transactions between SA and UK so you should be okay with any of the mainstream commercial banks in SA such as ABSA, FNB, Standard and Nedbank.

If its for infrequent transactions, then some UK banks have representative 'branches' in SA such as HSBC and standard chartered bank.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I usually use TransferWise for transfers between those two countries.


----------

